

Fred Wilson's Twitter Account Hacked - nav
https://twitter.com/fredwilson/status/394165610630103040

======
bauerpl
it's not because of Twitter but because of Buffer:
[http://twitter.com/buffer/status/394170769254932480](http://twitter.com/buffer/status/394170769254932480)

